# how can I delete a thread



## Harsirat

I am not sure if I have put this in the right section or not.Can anyone please tell me when my question has been answered then how can I delete that thread.

Thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Harsirat,

Your question and the answers to it may be useful to other people in the future.  That's why it is best not to delete a thread.  To remove a thread simply because one person has the information they were seeking seems contrary to the purpose of the forums.
All the threads here form a body of knowledge that can be consulted by others with the same or similar questions.

Is there some particular reason why you would want to remove a thread you have started?


----------



## Harsirat

no there is no particular reason.I just wanted to delete them as they have answered.


----------



## cuchuflete

Harsirat said:


> no there is no particular reason.I just wanted to delete them as they have answered.



As you have no particular reason to delete the threads, then I suggest you spare yourself the trouble.  They may be useful to other people, including users of the WordReference dictionaries.  A search for a word or expression in the dictionaries will show both definitions and titles of threads that include the word one is looking for.  By asking a question here in the forums, you can make the dictionaries more useful to other learners.


----------



## fenixpollo

Once you post an answer, it becomes property of wordreference.com, which wants to keep your posts visible so that your answers can help other users of this dictionary site. If you delete your answers, it defeats the purpose of the site.

If one of your answers contains personal information, or if it breaks one of the forum rules, then you can report it to the moderators, who may edit or delete it. You can send a report to the moderators by clicking on the word "Report" at the bottom of the post.


----------



## filqnkishiq

Hello! I would want to ask if there is some way to delete a thread you put?


----------



## ewie

See answers above, Filqn.


----------



## i-sibilina

What if you realise there's already a thread with your question but expressed in different words? How can I delete mine so that there aren't two similar threads?


----------



## siares

Hello, i-sibilina, moderators can delete the thread:
Report it by clicking on a blue word Report in the left hand corner of any post in the thread. Write a short message to mods explaining why you want the thread deleted.
(There are no little red triangles for reporting anymore)


----------



## i-sibilina

siares said:


> Hello, i-sibilina, moderators can delete the thread:
> Report it by clicking on a blue word Report in the left hand corner of any post in the thread. Write a short message to mods explaining why you want the thread deleted.
> (There are no little red triangles for reporting anymore)


Thanks for the super quick answer!


----------



## velisarius

If your new thread has not yet received any answers, you can delete your post #1 - just like any other post.


----------



## Gemmenita

velisarius said:


> If your new thread has not yet received any answers, you can delete your post #1 - just like any other post.


Oh, a very good idea in case of emergency   and when there is no Moderator online.

Hi velisarius,
Have you ever done it yourself before?
If so, will you please tell what happens then? I think  the whole thread will remain empty until being completely removed by the first online Moderator who will read our reported message.Isn't it?


----------



## velisarius

I'm not sure whether what I said still holds with the "new" XenForo softwear, but I've seen members delete their first post, which I believe had the effect of removing the whole thread. 

Perhaps an acting moderator could clarify.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gemmenita said:


> Oh, a very good idea in case of emergency


Emergency? What kind of emergency?

Users cannot delete threads.
Once someone posts an answer or a thread, it becomes property of wordreference.com, (as clearly stated in the WR rules) which wants to keep users' posts/threads visible so that they can help other users of this dictionary site, even those who are not WR members.
We do not want or like to remove threads from the forums unless there is a very good reason to do so.
If a user believes there are valid reasons for their threads to be removed, they can get in touch with us and we will make a decision on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Gemmenita

Paulfromitaly said:


> Emergency? What kind of emergency?


Paul, after #8, we are discussing deleting an _empty_ Thread where there is only the post of OP inside it (= the first post) and that no one has replied to it yet!
So the case of _emergency_ is when a member has _mistakenly_ created a Thread and then he sees that Oops! that Thread shouldn't be there so he wants to delete it as soon as possible. Of course he reports this to Moderators (and fortunately most of the time, there is an online Moderator) but if it happens that there is no Moderator online for some minutes which would be enough for that some members reply to that Thread, wouldn't it be too late to delete that Thread?
On the other hand, in case of deleting the Thread, I think that it would not be nice to ignore and delete the replies of those who were so kind and spent time to answer.
That's why I was interested in velisarius' reply...


However, I am not sure if I have seen a 'delete' button in the first post...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gemmenita said:


> So the case of _emergency_ is when a member has _mistakenly_ created a Thread and then he sees that Oops!


That's not en emergency.
If you create a thread by mistake, just report it and we will remove it as soon as we read your report.


----------



## Gemmenita

The emergency part for me starts from this sentence :


Gemmenita said:


> ...but if it happens that *there is no Moderator online* for some minutes which would be enough for that *some members reply to that Thread*, wouldn't it *be* *too late* to delete that Thread?
> On the other hand, in case of deleting the Thread, I think that* it would not be nice* to ignore and delete the replies of those who were so kind and spent time to answer.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Once again, the situation you describe is *not* an emergency.
If you are so concerned that someone could reply to a thread that was posted by mistake, just edit the first post of the thread (you can do that), delete the message that makes you feel so unbearably uncomfortable and replace it with something like "Please disregard this thread", then report it and we will remove it in a timely manner.


----------



## fenixpollo

> ...but if it happens that *there is no Moderator online* for some minutes...


This is not an emergency. A moderator can still delete it later, and the replies will be invisible. Yes, those members will have lost time and effort in replying, and that is unfortunate, but it's the thought that counts, right? 

In addition, even when a moderator is online, they don't generally respond to reports within minutes.


----------



## ilocas2

Another possibility is to become a moderator and then you can delete a thread.


----------



## Gemmenita

Paulfromitaly said:


> If you are so concerned that someone could reply to a thread that was posted by mistake, just edit the first post of the thread (you can do that), delete the message that makes you feel so unbearably uncomfortable and replace it with something like "Please disregard this thread", then report it and we will remove it in a timely manner.



Yes, yes, _Paul_, this is exactly what I meant. And what a good solution you gave.
Now for me neither is an emergency anymore.

Thanks a million. Much obliged.



fenixpollo said:


> Yes, those members will have lost time and effort in replying, and that is unfortunate, but it's the thought that counts, right?


Thanks a lot _fenix_. Yes, you're right, it's always the thought that counts, but you know, I find it _disrespectful_ towards one's effort if his reply gets deleted together with my Thread. That's why I considered always such a situation like an emergency case!

But with the solution of _Paul_, I feel really comfortable if the deletion of a mistake-Thread happens (of course once in a blue moon).


----------

